# reusing rhinestones?



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

HI, I have a question. I got a name on a t-shirt off center so I heated the rhinestones to 400 degrees, and took them off. My question is can I reuse those rhinestones with success or do i just need to put on new ones? Also, there is a little imprint showing where the letters were, I assume made by the glue on the rhinestones. I was wondering is there any way to get that completely off? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it will probably cost you more in time than the cost of the garment...you will have to use something like 'goop off' or such and even then it might not work well and could cause discoloration of the material...and the stones cannot be re-pressed...you could use them again if you want to use a glue as you would on the non hot press stones


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Charles, I really was wishing there was a way I could get that little imprint off. but If not, I guess I just can chalk it up to a lesson learned. The font that I used isn't arched so I tried arching it myself and just got in a hurry to get it finished. I had to put the letters on one at a time and heat pressed them. I had a chalk line marked but didn't follow it like I should have. I have Cut Studio software and also Corel 10 software. Wish there was a way I could line those letters up when i arch them and cut a template like that. Would be so much easier than trying to eyeball them and place them evenly. Do you know if there is a way to do that in either of those programs? thanks,vicky


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I now use CDx5...have not used CD10 for a long time..but I think you can do it under 'arrange' > envelope > I thought I arched text in Cut Studio...not sure...but if you send me your text I will arch it for you in CD 10 format..


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, Charles, Do I send it to www.bydesignadvertising.com? thanks,Vicky


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM with my private email address


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, Charles, for some reason I don't think the PM came through. I checked my PM messages 2 or 3 times and didn't see it. Vicky


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

This video might help.... 

http://youtu.be/92Spc4tuPls?t=3m25s

Actually there are lots of examples of doing arched text in CorelDRAW on YouTube....

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have any of the Rhinestone fonts, like the ones that Stephanie gives away on the 17th of each month, you can use those with the fit to path feature in Corel. You just need to make your arch and the select the words and click on the Text button and go to Fit Text to Path. Then you just slide it over the arch until you like where it sits then just right click on your mouse. It will set it on the arch. Then to get rid of the arch you just click on the words and while holding the Alt button click the right mouse button. This will just select the arch and you can just delete it. Beware once you get rid of the arch you will not be able to adjust the placement of the text on the arch anymore. You would have to recreate it if you wanted to make changes.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Kevin, I'll go and watch that clip. And Marilyn, where do I find those fonts that Stehpanie gives away. I guess I wasn't aware of that. This font that I am using is one that I bought from www.therhinestoneworld.com. So, it isn't installed in my font folder on my PC. So, I am wondering if I can still arch the words I create with these letters. When I click on the Font button when I am using these letters, it isn't lit up. Also, I have Corel 10 so I am wondering if it has a fit to path option? I assume that is an older version of Corel. I purchased it from someone that was kind enough to sell it to me for almost nothing. Vicky


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Vicky,

On the 17th of each month, Stephanie at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. gives away rhinestone fonts for free that day only, but she does sell the fonts on her website also. She has several listed on her website. They are a TTF (True Type Font) which can be loaded into your fonts on your computer. I don't know if Matt has these type of fonts. I believe that his are just rhinestone files. Do you actually type out the word with Matt's fonts? If you do then you should be able to use the fit text to path feature, if not then you can't use that feature. If you can't use the fit text to path feature then your best option is probably the envelope feature. If you use the shift key and click on the top and bottom middle nodes you can adjust the words to an arch shape. Hope this helps.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Vicky, you can remove glue "spots" from an item by simply melting it away. Place an old shirt or towel inside the garment where you want to remove the glue, place another old shirt or towel on the outside, heat press on heavy pressure until the glue has melted and is absorbed by the towels/shirts.

***Caution, this only works if you can segregate the area where you want to "remove" glue, otherwise, you run the risk of melting good stones off the garment also


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Marilyn, I checked her website out. Do you have to register or anything to be able to get the free fonts? With Matt's fonts, you open up the file and it shows all the letters, then you select the letters you need and delete the rest. So, I don't think they can be arched, at least I don't know how to do it , if it can be done. I don't know how to use the envelope feature. Never have used it. Slick, I did reheat the shirt and it helped some. But I didn't do really heavy pressure, so i might try it again. Guess it can't hurt. Thanks, ya'll for your help.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> Do you actually type out the word with Matt's fonts? If you do then you should be able to use the fit text to path feature, if not then you can't use that feature. If you can't use the fit text to path feature then your best option is probably the envelope feature. If you use the shift key and click on the top and bottom middle nodes you can adjust the words to an arch shape. Hope this helps.


Just to clarify a bit... Matt's fonts from what I have seen are not TTF fonts and therefore you cannot use them as they are with the Fit Text to Path feature in CorelDRAW.

Now you can take his non TTF Fonts and convert them into a TTF font... Not a task for a beginner really but easily done...

Here's a not so good YouTube video... But it does show the basics...

CorelDraw - Create Font - YouTube

You can also Google and find a similar tutorial at Unleash.com for a small fee.

The bigger thing to keep in mind however is you cannot take a font from Matt as is and use the envelope tool... That is a bit of misinformation in a way... Yes the envelope tool will allow you to easily arch text that much is true and there are dozens of examples available on YouTube to show you how to do that...

That said... If you were to take a font from Matt and use the envelope tool on it then the circles that make up your template will no longer be circles... They will get skewed and warped when doing an envelope....

Your best bet is to purchase a few TTF Rhinestone Fonts... or learn to convert the ones you may have from Matt into a TTF Rhinestone Font... 

Font creation with CorelDRAW has been around since the dawn of time... So even those with CorelDRAW 10 will be able to export a font.

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to share this video as it's a great tutorial....

How to create athletic text with a tail in CorelDraw with Freelance Fridge - YouTube

One of dozens of examples for the Envelope tool for text on YouTube...

Using Envelope effect in CorelDraw X3 - YouTube

Anything you want to know about CorelDRAW is probably available for you on YouTube....

Kevin


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Kevin, I am wondering now, how do I convert the font that I bought from Matt into a TTF? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Kevin, Are you going to have your design vault up any time soon? Also, are you ever going to have your daily design back up? Thanks,Vicky


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

katruax said:


> Just to clarify a bit... Matt's fonts from what I have seen are not TTF fonts and therefore you cannot use them as they are with the Fit Text to Path feature in CorelDRAW.
> 
> Now you can take his non TTF Fonts and convert them into a TTF font... Not a task for a beginner really but easily done...
> 
> ...


Great information Kevin!! Thanks for the information on creating fonts. Also I didn't check the circles with the envelope feature. I didn't think about that, but you are correct it does skew the circles. 

So I would say that the only way I can figure to arch the words with Matt's fonts would be to create an arch and manually place the letters separately around the arch with the rotate feature. It doesn't skew the circles that way. You would have to take each letter and move it to where you want on the arch and then double click on it to activate the rotate feature and turn it to fit the arch. Then when you have the word looking the way you want, you just delete the arch. Then I would group the entire words so that you don't accidentally move any of it when adding anything else like mascot or something. 

Also on the free font from Stephanie you would just wait until the 17th of the month and on that day Stephanie puts a link on her website (usually right on the home page) and you just click on the link and fill in the form with your name, email address, and security code (listed on form). Then they send you a download link. You click on the link and save the font. When you get the font, just copy it to your font folder and you can use it like any other font in Corel. Size it to the size of stone you want and then use the fit text to path feature.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Great info everyone!!! As far as getting the glue off the shirt, I've never tried using an old shirt or towel, but I've used scrap pieces of teflon to get the glue off the shirt. Just note, from my experience, it doesn't work if you wash the shirt then try to get the glue off (at least not with the teflon). I'll have to try the old shirt or towel trick too .


----------

